# Hello everyone



## Herman Secret (May 24, 2010)

Not new to the Home Haunt communities but new to this one, thought it was time to join the group and share some of my ideas etc.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, post some pics of your haunt if you have a chance


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Herman!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome welcome!!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## halstead (Apr 20, 2010)

Ideas always welcome here!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Hope to see some of your work soon.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------

